# KYP - Kinatico Limited



## System (9 July 2015)

CV Check Ltd operates an online global screening and verification (SAV) service through its website cvcheck.biz. The Company has developed an online interface that enables users to engage CVCheck to access both primary and third party information data providers and data sources such as police databases, traffic records and professional membership organisations to verify, screen and check personal information.

It is anticipated that CV1 will list on the ASX during August 2015.

http://cvcheck.biz


----------



## Faramir (26 July 2019)

I saw their banner on ASF. That is why I am choosing them for Aug Tipping Comp. Sorry that I post no real info nor charts as I typing from my iPhone. Each time I sit on my computer, I have other things to do (like work) and I forget about tipping.

The Quarterly Report release in April this year shows a first time cash flow positive results. Since Jan 2019 (or was it Oct 2018??? I need my computer), the share price rocketed up!

Again I need to get to my computer to show everyone these results.

Sorry for an uninformative post. I will do a proper post later this week, before July is over.


----------



## Faramir (29 July 2019)

OK, I said I will try to put some valuable info. Does anyone know of CV Check.Today's market cap is 47.7 million.

I was first made aware of CV1 via this article:
https://www.livewiremarkets.com/wires/a-cheap-growing-hr-tech-stock

This is the first quarter that CV1 was cash flow positive.
444d6gglc4nnby.pdf
Net Cash $526,000.

This announcement (19 June 2019) put a rocket under CV1
445yrmsxknl90g.pdf
Annualised Recurring Revenue up 32% CAGR

5 July 2019, CV1 achieves its 3rd positive cash flow quarter
446dj9hnr7f8x1.pdf

I am tipping it for Aug competition. I am not gamed to put real money into CV1. Something is holding me back??


----------



## Faramir (29 July 2019)

This is the 6 month chart. Sorry! No commentary from me. I only learnt about CV1 roughly 1 or 2 weeks ago when I finally caught up some backlog emails. As always, I only learnt about a great illiquid stock while it sits at its "current" peak. Today it closed at $0.185. Its best is $0.242. Should I spend more time investigating CV1????


----------



## Faramir (30 August 2019)

I will tip CV Check again for Sept 2019 tipping comp.

Didn’t do well for Aug. Maybe this Prelim Final will do the trick???

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190830/pdf/4481x5qj1ly8yg.pdf

It’s a near startup, did a capital raise, experienced a boom to $0.24 before coming back to Earth - now at $0.14. At least its loss reduced by 57%. I am bit at a loss as to why revenue is down 1%. They are calling themselves a growth company.

If only I had speccy funds??? If only I had any REAL funds; plenty of better companies to put real money into first. I still have an emotional soft spot for CV1 but emotional soft spots shouldn’t influence decision making (did I say that???? - I was waiting for someone wiser to say that).


----------



## System (20 October 2022)

On October 20th, 2022, CV Check Limited (CV1) changed its name and ASX code to Kinatico Limited (KYP).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 October 2022)

The name change will be more befitting a company that does so much more than just background checks on CVs. We are confident that this new brand name will quickly become synonymous with the provision of broad-ranging ‘_*Know Your People*_’ solutions, encompassing end-to-end workforce compliance management, as well as pre-employment screening and verification services. 

Importantly, your Board remains committed to leveraging off the goodwill created over time by our existing core brands, with the company’s: 
• _Real-time workforce compliance management services continuing to be delivered via the company’s core software-as-a-service RegTech solution, *Cited*;  _
_• Range of pre-employment checks still to be offered under the *CVCheck *banner; and _
_• Native mobile application, *OnCite*_.


----------

